# Reds or Specks



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there any nice reds or specks running around Bob Sikes or 3mile bridge?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Caught some nice Reds and a few Specks, and Drum a few days ago. Fishing 3-mile, Gulf Breeze side near the small bridge hump on the East side. Garcon bridge is good also, maybe better than the 3-mile. 
At Garcon
Start fishing on Gulf Breeze side around Piling # 22, west side, and work North towards the center. If you look hard, the pilings are numbered with spray paint. 
The bite really turns on about 30 min. before sunset. And the bite will be good after dark, later as the winter months come in. Drop an Anchor and sit for a while. It is shallow, 9 feet or so. 
I use live shrimp, or a dead white trout for bait on Power pro with no leader, just a hook and split shot. I am sure there are better set-ups, and no nothing about lures too use. I don"t fish in the mornings, so no advice there.


----------

